# 87 Z24 Pickup help



## Nissan Z24 (May 1, 2006)

I was driving down the road and noticed that i had missed my turn. i stopped and did a turn around, and when i was coming out of reverse into first i killed it. Yay. Anyways, i went to start it back up and all it did was crank over. I was like wtf becuase the truck doesnt have that many miles on it and it always, always starts up the first time when i turn it over. So im sitting here like what am i supposed to do. So i pull a plug wire and put it next to the ground on the block and it sparks. theres plenty of power, spark and the engine turns over just fine but wont start. So next i start checking electrical things like fuel pump fuse and fuel pump relay. The fuse wasnt bad but i had no way of checking the relay, but it was pretty warm. So i went to crank it over for the last time and it sputtered like it was going to start but never did. It has been idling very high, probably like 1500rpm ever since i bought it a month or so ago.. The fuel filter looks new but ill need to check it. Also i heard the soleniod in the carburetor for the mixture becomse unsealed and becomes bad. If anyone has had any similar problems please let me know, any help is greatly appreciated. Never any sputtering or dying EVER before that. Just a high idle. Plenty of spark and power other than that.
Thanks, Nick


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the high idle thing is probably the "wax kit" or thermo element (what ever you wish to call it) On the right side, behind the battery there is a blue relay, have someone turn the key and tap on the relay, most of the time it will start (unless the relay is totaly gone) that relay was a common problem (I keep a spare in my glove) give that a try!


----------



## Nissan Z24 (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, so the truck got impounded late last night, i know the towing company broke the window, they tried to sell me a new one for $75 but i can get one way cheaper than that. Those guys were such sleezballs. Anyways thankfully my dad helped me out and paid $280 to get my truck out of impound. We thought it was a fuel filter because when we pulled the fuel filter off thick green shit came out of the inlet end (where fuel from the tank goes into the filter) but when we tipped it over clear gas came out the outlet end...i work everyday so i had my dad go out there. he unplugged the filter at the outlet and cranked it over and no fuel came out so he thinks it is the pump, but when i checked that night the main relay and fuel pump relay were both hot to the touch. I think they were both green though. im not too sure but anyways when i get home today my truck will be sitting on the side of my house with a broken window thanks to the towing company. im gonna try the relay thing, ill test the relays then go get a couple more from the parts store. Any help is appreciated, ill let you know how it goes.
Nick


----------



## Nissan Z24 (May 1, 2006)

oh yeah, and about that "wax kit" thing, im not too familiar with it...can you tell me the name/what it does so i can get a new one?
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Nissan Z24 (May 1, 2006)

*relay test*

Is there any way to test the relay besides buying a new one so that i dont have to buy new ones if it isnt the relay in the first place?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Nissan Z24 said:


> oh yeah, and about that "wax kit" thing, im not too familiar with it...can you tell me the name/what it does so i can get a new one?
> Thanks,
> Nick


on the throttle body there is a water hose going to a round housing, inside that is the "wax kit" or "themo element" its kinda like a plunger inside that housing.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Nissan Z24 said:


> Is there any way to test the relay besides buying a new one so that i dont have to buy new ones if it isnt the relay in the first place?


can you hear the fuel pump run when you turn the key to the "on" position? if you can, then dont worry about the fuel pump relay. Change the fuel filter, (becareful! if the line has pressure in it fuel will go everywhere!) stick the hose in a container and turn the key to see if your getting good fuel pressure (and good fuel, not water or green $hit) there is also a fuel regulator on the throttle body that might be giving you problems(it's round has a fuel line coming off it at a 90 at the top) Getting back to the relays, check to see if there is another relay (same one) in a different location that you could swap to see if thats your problem(there might be a part number on it, something like 25230-?????) well.. see if some of the above helps you out a little....


----------



## Nissan Z24 (May 1, 2006)

so we couldnt hear the pump run nor would it pump fuel out with the line off the filter. So, i poured a bit of fuel down the throttle body and it started right up, but died a second or two after, which was expected. So, we drained the tank and dropped it then we held the fuel pump out of the tank, but connected it and when we turned the key all we heard/felt from the fuel pump was a clunking noise. Pretty sure it was the pump, but thats all we got to last night. It didnt make the vrrr sound when you usually turn the key...

Oh, by the way i swapped relays and what not, the blue relay behind the battery is just an anti theft relay which disengages the starter, i had no problems cranking it over before that. Im sure its not relays. Changed fuel filter a few days ago, the only thing left is the pump...from the cheapest store its $240.55


----------



## cover_88 (Oct 19, 2004)

thats pretty expensive. i get my parts off ebay. maybe u can find wut u need there


----------



## Nissan Z24 (May 1, 2006)

Well i found just the pump replacement from bosch, it was about 130.00. I ordered that and sure enough once i put that together with the sending unit we turned the key on and could her it pumping. Got that problem fixed, now i j ust need to find a wondow replacement...anyone know where i can get a cheap passenger window replacement?


----------

